

Numerical recipes in Hadoop - helwr
http://www.decomposer.org/blog/2010/04/01/slide-deck-numerical-recipes-in-hadoop/

======
gruseom
This looks very interesting and substantial, but I don't understand it. What
are the standard texts one should read in order to gain the necessary
background?

~~~
helwr
Linear Algebra by Axler

Matrix Computations by Golub

Collaborative filtering papers by Koren:
<http://research.yahoo.com/Yehuda_Koren>

Stanford paper which is the source of Mahout project:
[http://www.cs.stanford.edu/people/ang//papers/nips06-mapredu...](http://www.cs.stanford.edu/people/ang//papers/nips06-mapreducemulticore.pdf)

Map Reduce algos book by Jimmy Lin:
<http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/book.html>

Pattern Recognition by Bishop (or Theodoridis)

Linear algebra by G.Strang

Graph Theory by Gross

Hadoop the definitive guide by Tom White

Natural Language Processing by Manning

Information Retrieval by Manning

for additional references here is a great compilation:
[http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/3/12/learning-
about-m...](http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/3/12/learning-about-
machine-learning-2nd-ed.html)

------
jimfl
I saw Jake give this talk at the Seattle Hadoop/NoSQL/Scalability meetup last
week. It really opened my eyes about the usefulness of linear algebra.

------
mark_l_watson
Nice presentation - I had not played with Mahout for a long while, but I just
installed the new version and reviewed the docs for clustering data in Solr
indices - really useful!

